
The Treason of the Ruling Class - Alex3917
https://www.commondreams.org/views/2020/06/02/treason-ruling-class
======
pjkundert
The despair and anger is palpable.

But, hating your neighbor as a far-right bigot because they want to protect
their farm or factory (which feeds and clothes you, by the way) may be ...
shortsighted.

While we depend on these oligarchs’ financial system, we can rail all we want
— impotently. If you want to crush the oligarchs, crush their false and
unconstitutional money.

However, many may be disappointed to discover that producing the food,
clothing and products needed for survival requires, you know, learning, effort
and generations of focus! A group that plans to loot their way to success may
be disappointed...

~~~
Alex3917
Yeah I mean populist revolutions rarely work out well. But he's not
recommending a violent revolution, he's just pointing out what's happening.

